# exCichlasoma bocourti question



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, you think a pair would be ok in a 90g tank (48x18x24)?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

For a good long while, but don't they get like 14"-15" for a male? I know they aren't the same size as the pearsi (18").


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know, *** read anywhere from 12-24"... so if they get 24" I would be very dumb to purchase them lol.

the profiles say 14", however the profiles have been wrong before lol

new question, could a single male be housed with other fish (only a couple small ones...) in a tank that size? I've always preferred all male tanks as opposed to mixed male and female tanks, unless it is a pair.

I think I could get away with a pair being that they have pretty panzy attitudes lol.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

oook, according to someone on cichlidae.com a pair needs an 8ft tank, how big do these SOB's get???? LOL


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You know how conservative I tend to be in stocking recommendations ... and even I think the CRC is overly conservative!! :lol:

That said, Dan Woodland does know his large Central Americans ... so if he says 16", then I'd say no to a 90 gallon.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

what get 14 50"


----------



## jgmeinho (Oct 28, 2007)

They don't get that big, 12 inches max. Maybe a big/old male in captivity could be bigger, but I don't think they get over 12 inches.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I had 3 that quickly maxed out a 150 gal tank, took about a year to get from 3" to 14". And they were not finished growing at that point. Beyond their length, with their height and weight, they make Oscars seem like dwarf cichlids.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LMAO, ok, no bocourti for me! LOL, didn't realize they grew quite that quickly...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> You know how conservative I tend to be in stocking recommendations ... and even I think the CRC is overly conservative!! :lol:
> 
> That said, Dan Woodland does know his large Central Americans ... so if he says 16", then I'd say no to a 90 gallon.


now I understand what your saying, there telling me the general rule is 6" = 48" tank, 12" = 72"... I have a 13" Oscar in my 90, wonder what they'd say about that... then I can tell them my flowerhorn is living with it... LOL


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've bred a pair of blue acaras in a 36"x15" ... only kept the pair and they were closer to 6" than 5" ... I didn't think they needed a 75 gallon *chuckles*


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I didn't think so. lol

just a side note, how aggressive were your Blue Acaras? compatible with Angels?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I think one nice male in a well-filtered 90 would be great. Ain't no doubt in my mind. A pair...?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I just kept the pair, but I find them a step up in aggression compared to port cichlids or dwarf acaras (_Laetacara_) so I wouldn't risk angels with them. But never tried it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ok, thanks, I'll find something a little more peaceful to live with them, I just desperately want blue in the tank, and am having a heck of a time finding something moderately sized and blue.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

What about a Cryptoheros sp. Honduran Redpoint female? They can have alot of blue on them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Or for dithers you can use dwarf neon rainbows or turquiose rainbows.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, this is going to be a South American tank only, no Rainbows and no HRP's. I guess this thread kind of turned into my thread in the SA section didn't it...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

:lol:

Colombian tetras then!! Or that undescribed _Aequidens_ sp. Atabapo ... supposed to be more blue than a blue acara ... supposedly ... (haven't seen it in person yet).


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i like that idea actually, Colombians would be perfect, but expensive... we'll see.


----------

